# Standardbreds!!! Pacers AND Trotters welcome



## PoplarCharm (Feb 24, 2007)

Thought i'd start a topic on our lovely STBs .
I'll start.

Poplar Charm is a 1998 16hh gelding. He is a Mahogany Bay with a couple of white hairs on his forehead.
'Dougie' is part of an adoption program i'm involved in.
I got him two years ago after a girl had decided he wasn't good enough for a dressage horse.
Since then Dougie and i have learnt sooooo much.
I was what John O'leary called a nervous rider. Due to a nasty accident i had when i was 9 i could get on and w/t/c but i was mentally terrified of hurting the horse.
In the two years i've had Dougie we've aced jumping (150cm- My height), love cross country and sporting and have given in to dressage. I admit it helps everything.

I love hearing about other STBs!!!!!


----------



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay I will answer to this:

I have a 7 year old (turning 8 in April) Quarter horse Standardbred named Pepper. I got her for x-mas two years ago. I do hunter..jumper..western game and looking forward to eventing(cross country) this summer. Just wondering...does you standardbred paddle/waddle?? Pepper does sometimes  Its really annoying but i just have to live with it :lol:



















Shannon and Pepper<3


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, we have our standardbred Clary just on free lease.

He is a 15.1hh, 16 year old ex-pacer. He does waddle, in any pace faster than a walk, but he has a trot and canter to die for. He was a very good pacer, and competed successfully around the country. I'd have to try and get his papers off his owner to tell you his race name and brand. He is a dark bay, with a tiny white circle on his right hind leg, a few white hairs resembling the shape of a star on his forehead, and white raincald scarring up his back. As he is getting on, we just use him for a trail horse, i have tried him in jumping and he doesn't like it at all. Dressage...well...he needs to not waddle, but he's gorgeous to me anyway.

In my opinion, standardbreds are one breed of horse that have such a beautiful, kind, loving nature.


----------



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah i agree, Standardbreds have such a loving nature and just LOVE people. Well mine does and so does my friends Standardbred "Pro Wally" is his name but her new horse is "Storm Ruckus"(thoroughbred) But ya Standardbreds are pretty cute :wink: ...the only thing i hate is *somtimes* the dished face...which I thank GOD that Pepper didnt get it  and when she paddles :? She doesnt do it when i ride her by myself but meh shes good otherwise  

Shannon and Pepper<3


----------



## storm_ruckus (Feb 24, 2007)

Heyyyyy

I have an 18 year old dark bay Standardbred named Pro Wally... yes im the friend Secret_Ingredient was talking about 

Well.... I got wally when he was 14 years old ( been off the track for 1 year) and after about a year and a half he could TROT....CANTER.... and JUMP! man it took soooo long to teach him that ( i was training him and i was only 11 and 12 years old by the way) I got him from my second cousin who last spring put an article about wally and I in some standardbred magezine titled:

Amazing Retirement for Pro Wally. 

Apperantly when he was a yearling, nobody wanted him, my cousin then bought him and started his racing career. Well needless to say wally was a 43 time winner! 


Wally is now retired due to his COPD ( chronic obstructive pulminary disorder) he can still be ridden but only lightly.

I have almost lost him a couple times. Once being last year when i was away on a trip for school for 2 nights and 3 days. Apperantly his breathing was very bad. My whole family was out in the barn with him all night, afraid something would happen to him while i wasnt there. Well hes dong fine so far. He has him ups and downs but he gets through it. 

I hate to say this but Wally has been put on the back burner because im into jumpers and showing and Wally just cant handle it. But hes getting more and more attention from me every day.. except tonight cause im freakin sick :evil:  . lol but yes whoever said something about their loving nature i would have to agree. A couple weekends ago i was sleeping over at a friends house for her b-day. ( tara) and that night my grandma was feeding the horses and in the morning she was putting them outside. Well in the morning she went to put on Wallys halter and he shook his head and turned his head away a little bit and then my grandma looked at his halter and flipped it around a bit ... he then nodded his head and turned towards her. I thought that was the cutest thing ever! well if i can figure out this picture thing ill put some up


----------



## *Stella*Polaris* (Aug 25, 2007)

The dearest horse I've ever owned was a standardbred trotter gelding (with some french trotter in the pedigree). I had him as a harness racing horse for six years and sold him for freetime riding when he retired from racing as 11 years of age.

The horse had the loveliest temperament ever, he was more like a dog than a horse! He was never afraid of anything and I bet he would have tried to climb up a tree if I'd have asked him to... 8) 

I would have kept him forever if he was a bit bigger (only 150cms and slim), but he was much too tiny for me to ride, so he got a good home at a family who my friend knew, and now spends his days in forest riding and some basic dressage and small jumping. That was the best retirement-days I could offer him and he seems very happy every time I visit him  

I've taken care of over 10 standardbred trotters in my life and all of them were really nice horses, clever and easy to handle. Of course there were also some spooky ones like in every breed, but generally they were very easy horses to get along with.

I think standardbreds makes lovely friends and riding horses for someone who doesn't have too high expectations of them, because standardbreds are born to be driven and that's what they are best for  

I'll try to add a pic of my ex-horse here... And pardon me if my english isn't very good, I've only studied it at school for some years :wink:


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

hello.
i have a standardbred gelding.his name is cap, captain speedy was his race name he is an ex-pacer and finished racing in october '05'. i bought cap last november from a 12 year old girl, who didnt do alot with him, before her another 12 yr old girl owned him, she bought him off the track.
Cap couldnt canter when i got him, he could trot but used to pace most of the time. 
he can canter now out on a ride no worries but we are still learning to canter collected in the arena, we are getting there. he has also learnt to trot when transition change down from a canter, sometimes he forgets and paces not very often though.
i ve also popped him over a couple of very small jumps, he seems to like jumping, and is quite tidy when we do jump.
cap is a 15.1hh 7yr old mahogany bay gelding with a white strip down his face and two little whit socks on his back legs and on his front near sde he has a white band around his correnet[sp] band


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

my aunt had a s.t.b when i was growing up, i remember begging to have him after he was retired (i was 9), his name was copper monarch and the most sweatest thing ever...(to a 9 year old any thing was) but the fact that i was in quebec and he was in b.c my parents said ....NO.....copper in the end was given to a girl who retrained him as a jumper....and yes i got over it...........


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

My horse is 1/4 stb and 3/4 russina trotter. HeÂ´s shown me that troters are some really intelligent and charming horses. 
He has never been on racetrack, hes sire was used as gallop racing horse and so was hes dam. but my horses grandsire Speed Arnie, who was born in Finland raced in harness too..


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

go standardbreds!!! 

i have a 16.3h bay gelding. his racing name was billy underlee but he is just old cougar now  he did 10 years of cross country after he retired from racing in '93 and then he went on to be a school horse. then i got him  he is a beautiful old fella with a heart of gold. so gentle and loving


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Bailey!*

This is my STB Bailey. He's a pure black STB. He used to race a while ago but now he's almost 7 and he lives with me! We do small jump courses, (We would go big but he won't canter, I'll explain later if you want.), dressage, and trail. He is so sweet! STB's are the best horses ever!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aaww he is beautiful  very muscly & round


----------



## relish16 (Dec 8, 2007)

I hate it how a lot of people think Standardbreds are ugly and no good for showing! I've seen so many good looking ones and a lot of them have lovely movement! They make awesome kids ponies (the lil ones) and really don't think they should be frowned upon ae!

I've been riding an awesome little 15hh standy and she has the most amazing canter! fully luv standardbreds! I rekon more people should stick up for them and stop sending them to dog tucker!


----------



## relish16 (Dec 8, 2007)

bailey is gawjuss!!!!!!!!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Ive been around standardbreds my entire life. My grandpa races them, my mother races them, family friends race them. They are always there. The first horse I EVER rode was a standadbred. Ive never had a standardbred as a steady riding horse due to the fact that all the standardbreds we have are racers. But in recent events im currently training a standardbred. 

Long story short I use to own an arabian for 6 yrs and outgrew her. Sold her to a loving family with a 10yrs girl as her mum. I bought a 3yrs OTTB. Basically he is the biggest jerk of a horse ive ever dealt with. For the safety of us and the safety of the other horses he is being sold. I figured I was at a loss for a horse. I was going to adopt but the process is hectic and the way the contract is its only like leasing the horse and not totally owning it. 

We have a standardbred mare named Lifes a Breeze. Shes a decent cheap claimer but not the "star" horse. She is my new riding horse. She still races and I dont plan on doing any actual training with her until the spring but I do hop up on her and go around the paddock. Spruce Meadows Here We Come!! *eye roll*

We have 7 horses. 6 of which are standardbreds 1 a thoroughbred

The thoroughbred is named Altonator he is currently 4 yrs old chestnut and a gelding.

The standardbreds are
Just Ferlien-12yrs-dark bay-broodmare/ex-racer
Lifes a Breeze-5yrs-dark bay-mare/racing
Miss Angie-4yrs-bay-mare/racing
Fersheza Bliss-2yrs-light bay-mare/in-training
More Desire-4 yrs-light bay-gelding/racer
We have a weanling filly whos name is pending but she is out of Just Ferlien and by Royal Mattjesty.








^^The Weanling Filly less then 24hrs old








^^Fersheza Bliss









^^Miss Angie as a 3yrs old








^^Just Ferlien in her racing days.








^^More Desire as 3yrs after we just bought him (skinny little ******!)









^^Altonator and I in our better days


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Someday, I will own a full standard. Until then, my little boy is a half. He cannot pace, but tries with the most ridiculous trot/pace gait that rocks me all around. I'm getting a little more used to it, but it does force me to do an odd circle motion instead of just front and back or side to side. I think his former owner beat his legs to force him to pace, which is why his trot is so mucked up.

He is extremely cuddly and eager to please, too. He loves to have his head held in my arms, or rub it under them. He gives kisses, and will take a cookie from my lips. I'm very glad to have him, and if all STBs are like him, I'd love more. ^_^


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I have a 8 year old standardbred named Glade. She's not particularly affectionate (unless you have food) but she's really well behaved. When I got her she couldn't canter but she can now after lots of work. She rarely paces - I've taught her not to. I think she may have been abused because she still really hates being bridled even though I've always been gentle with her.

She doen't look standardbred - in fact people don't even realise she's standardbred until they see her brand on her neck.


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a Standie who has taught me so much.

It makes me sad when people take a look at him and ask what he is and when I reply "Standardbred" they practically snort in my face and walk away ..... or in one case.....drove away like we had the plague. Their loss I say.

Gotta love a Standie


----------

